# Otherworld Miniatures



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

> *Otherworld Miniatures* is a small, independent miniatures company dedicated to producing fine quality 28mm fantasy gaming miniatures for 'old school' roleplayers, wargamers and collectors. We have been in business since November 2006, and have so far produced ranges of Giants, Demons & Devils, Pig-faced Orcs, Hobgoblins, Undead, Dungeon Vermin and Dungeon Monsters. We have commissioned some of the best sculptors in their fields, namely Paul Muller (Demon Idol, Giants, Barbed Devils, Gargoyles, Gnolls, Minotaur, Skeletons, Troll, Harpies, Owlbear) and Kev Adams (Pig-faced Orcs, Bugbears, Ogre, Dungeon Vermin, Hobgoblins), as well as some talented newcomers to the industry (John Pickford - Kobolds & Goblins, Jo Brumby - Troglodytes, Giant Rats & Giant Frogs, Matthew Bickley - Djinni and some Centaurs coming soon, and Andrew Rae - Dryad, Nymph & Sylph). We have plans to work with other renowned artists in the future.





> DD Series – Demons and Devils: A range of classic devils and demon figures.


Pictured are The Demon Idol and a Type II Demon.
















​



> G Series – Giants: A range of monstrous Giants, now cast in pewter.
> The Otherworld Giant: This is a huge model, standing at 170mm tall when assembled, and sculpted by John Pickford. It is a 16-part kit cast in pewter, consisting of: torso front, torso back, left leg, right leg, left arm, right arm, right hand with tree-trunk club, optional head 1, optional head 2, optional head 3, base, treasure chest, beer barrel, sack, treasure sling, brace of pigs. The Pig-faced Orc figure in the main photo is shown for scale only, and is not included.










​



> DV Series – Dungeon Vermin: A range of dungeon creepy crawlies; so far featuring Giant Centipedes, Ticks, Giant Rats & Fire Beetles, all mounted on 25mm round flagstone bases.


Here we have a pack of Giant Rats (pewter, 20-pack available) and Giant Leeches (30mm to 44mm in length, 16-pack available). 
















​



> KB Series – Kobolds: A new range of Kobolds - sneaky little dog-faced humanoids!


Pictured here is the Kobold Tribe Boxed Set (contains 15 Warriors, 1 Chieftain, 1 Sub-Chief, 1 Shaman, 2 Guards, 2 Females, and 4 Young).








​



> GB Series – Goblins: The start of a new range of Goblins - sculpted by John Pickford.


Pictured is the Goblin Command (from left to right: Sub-Chief, Bodyguard, Chieftain, and Shaman; 22mm to 25mm to the eyes) and Goblin Warriors III.
















​



> O Series – Pig-Faced Orcs: This is what Orcs should look like. Add some 'oink' to your dungeons!


Pictured is the Pig-Faced Orc Warband that contains all 9 different warrior variants, the Orc Command Pack, and the Orc Tribal Pack (with an Orcwife, male youth, female child, and a baby).
























​



> HG Series – Hobgoblins: A tribal range of fierce Hobgoblin Warriors.


Pictured are Hobgoblin Warriors IV pack, the Command Pack, and the Standard Bearer.
























​



> OG Series – Ogres: The start of a new tribal range of hulking Ogre Warriors.


One of the newer ranges, only a few models are available. Pictured are Ogre Warrior III (48mm to his eyes, comes with 40mm base) and the Ogre Chieftain (50mm to his eyes, comes with 40mm base).
















​



> ME Series – Men of Evil: The start of a new range of malign human adversaries, soon to feature Bandits & Brigands, Cultists, Cavemen, Dervishes and many more.


Pictured are Berserkers (28mm to 30mm, 25mm bases). These figures are currently the only ones in this new range.








​



> DM Series I & II. I: A series of dungeon denizens, including Bugbears, Gargoyles, Trolls, Ogres, Gnolls, Minotaurs, Slimes, a Purple Worm, Stirges & Troglodytes. II: More dungeon denizens, including Shriekers, Harpies, Giant Frogs, a Medusa, Djinni, Gelatinous Cubes and a Hook Horror.


I’d get some of these just because some of these monsters are encountered all the time. Pictured are Gargoyles (35mm and 31mm to the eyes, 30mm bases); Troll II (37mm to the eyes, 40mm base, comes with 2 different heads); Minotaur II (46mm to his eyes, 40mm base); Purple Worm (380mm long, 45mm across at head, Goblin shown for scale); Shriekers & Violet Fungi (“branches” for conversions, 25mm slotta bases); Gelatinous Cube (Deluxe) I (with partially digested adventurer, 40mm on each side); Carcass Scavenger II (50mm in length, 50mm base); and the Eye of Terror with Eye Tyrant variant at right (for Labyrinth Lord RPG, 40mm flying base).
































































​



> UD Series – Undead: A range of undead monsters which will feature Skeletons, Zombies, Ghouls, Wights, Mummies, Vampires and more.


Demi-human zombies seem so obvious now that I think about it. Pictured are Demi-human (Dwarf, Elf, and Halfling) Zombies (standing 20mm, 23mm, and 18mm respectively); Shadows (30mm and 32mm tall, one-piece castings); Wraiths (30mm tall, 30mm bases); and Mummies (27mm and 29mm tall, 30mm bases).
































​



> WE Series – Wilderness Encounters: A new range of monsters for outdoor adventures, some benevolent, most malign!


I really want to get some of these for my D&D gaming group. Even more than the last one, there are monsters here that I use a lot. Pictured are an Owlbear (38mm tall, 40mm bases); Dryad, Nymph, & Sylph (25mm bases); Giant Spider I (140mm across, no base, 30mm Pig-Faced Orc for scale); Shambling Mound (45mm tall, 40mm base), and a Treant (64mm to eyes, 105mm to upper branches, 50mm base).








































​

*Useful Links*

*About Us*
*Forum*
*Store*
*Shipping Information*
*Contact Us*


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Fantastic find. I LOVE those beholders! May have to get some :grin:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Funny you should mention that...










This is their new Eye of the Deep Conversion Kit. It just came out this week. I didn't notice it in the Coming Soon section (I started this entry last week just before finals). My players would never imagine meeting a beholder underwater....


----------

